# How hard is Cataract



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

How hard is Cat at medium to low water? Would like to do it this sometime in July/August. Thanks.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

Not that hard in July, All read and run stuff really fun. Except for BDll & BDlll. And they are not that bad. your biggest problem is going to be the heat!


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree......... and easy to scout


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

How is this paddle out after the rapids?


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

long. 

take a motor and enjoy it.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Even at low water, Suggest a stop and scout for the line on BD 2 and 3

nice beach to scout or camp on river left


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like it is straight forward square up to everything and scout the big drops.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

I think some people scout #5 too. If I recall the rapid number correctly, there is a pretty big hole in the center at lower flows. I think the line is right of center.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

A friend flipped at #5 on our Cat trip a few years ago. He took it too lightly. Not a hard run at our water level, whatever that was, when you pay attention. But, he didn't!

I think it was #15 that needed a scout, too, by walking down from #13. Apologies if I have my rapid numbers confused.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's hard! Class 10! 

Don't use a motor either. It makes your penis shrink quite a bit. There is current ALL THE WAY to Dirty Devil now, just take a day and enjoy the row out.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> It's hard! Class 10!
> 
> Don't use a motor either. It makes your penis shrink quite a bit. There is current ALL THE WAY to Dirty Devil now, just take a day and enjoy the row out.


No motor. Paddle out is fun builds character.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

#7 can be interesting, and we usually scout the entrance to the mile-longs as well as the big drops. There's a great surf hole and an awesome camping beach at #10-11 at low flows.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Any good guide books out there, more detailed than Belknaps?


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I asked some similar questions about a 2009 August Cat trip here, might be helpful: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/cataract-canyon-questions-26603.html

Personally, I think BD3 is a must scout rapid. Lots of time at low water between BD2 & BD3. We all went left (well, one basically went down the middle and bumped off the island), but a one boat trip just behind us went right.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

nicho said:


> How hard is Cat at medium to low water? Would like to do it this sometime in July/August. Thanks.


Cat. is a river with two faces. At low to medium water it is a fun read and run river. At high and higher water (30k +) it becomes a real sporting event, worthy of all the respect and skill that a boatman can muster up. The paddle, row or motor out is like watching grass grow.


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

There is nothing to Cataract that time of year. Scout Big Drop II & III. If you camp at Big Drop Beach you can spend the afternoon watching other people run those two rapids. Once you see the line it is no problem. Pull right into the Duck Pond after 2 1/2 and take the plunge into Big Drop III. Line up straight and you will have no problem. Last time I was there it was flowing 12,000 cfs and Big Drop III was a 14' drop that stood my 14'er straight up and down! It was over in about 2 seconds - but it was a fun 2 seconds.

Everyone should row out of the lake once to say they have done it. In reality this is the only trip I have ever been on where I would have liked a motor. It is a long row into the wind to Dirty Devil. Lake Powell is an abomination to the planet IMO and there is very little camping between the end of Cataract Canyon and Dirty Devil due to the HUGE deposits of silt. Some times it has been best to just tie the boats together and get drunk all night instead of trying to find a place to camp...


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

. Some times it has been best to just tie the boats together and get drunk all night instead of trying to find a place to camp...[/QUOTE said:


> This sounds better than motoring out.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch (Jan 28, 2011)

Its super easy, the rapids arnt much harder then the float in.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I suck at kayaking and I was fine.... Don't row out unless you hate yourself. No amount of character building is worth such a heinous excursion. 

When our busted motor started on the way out it was the most glorious day of my whole life.... turns out you can get drunk while the motor runs


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

jen84 said:


> Don't row out unless you hate yourself. No amount of character building is worth such a heinous excursion.


AMEN! I cried at the bridge... in the wind and whitecaps... after rowing in winds dawn to post-dusk the day before and pre-dawn that morning to mid-afternoon... slept way too close to my friends on a raft not designed for it... then a family in a speed boat saved my sniffling soul with a tow... that was glorious!



jen84 said:


> turns out you can get drunk while the motor runs


LOL! That will be the next time.


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

I have only been on a couple of trips with a motor but was glad we had one on Cat. The combo of no (few?) camp sites for the last 30 miles and practically no current made the motor worth it to me... definitely worth the penis shrinkage.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like to echo what Kendarflugen says about a motor and the non-existence of camps for the last 30 miles. The motor we rented from Denver made the trip doable with all of our work schedules. The motor was also nice so that we could all barge up and party down on our flotilla! There was current in the last 30 miles but it was going up river!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You're all weak. I've seen 100 pound girls row that stretch in a day. 

Motors are lame.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Randaddy,

I hope to be as strong as you some day...I met you once since I bought your mini-me frame and you are all muscle...I strive to be like you someday at least in regards to doing the Green all the way through to lake Mead!

Back to the gym I go...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

International Power Boat Association Home


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like the float out is more of an issue than the rapids at low water. I don't have a motor so looks like I'll be hammered rowing out all night unless someone in the group rents a motor.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

This is the place we rented from in Denver. We got a 4hp 2-stroke and it had enough power to push my 16' Maravia WWII and 3 small Cats...

Sports Rent Jet ski , Atv, Boat Rentals


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Motors in cat are only as weak and lame as SPOT devices, I-pods, digital cameras, etc.... If you haven't noticed Lake Foul is a cesspool of oil, trash, etc....

A real purist would uses a homemade dory, homemade life jacket, and forgo the fancy petroleum based fabrics, coolers, aluminum cans of beer, etc.. 

I have have rowed out of Cat several times, unless it is cranking high water it is not that fun. I'll take a my motor at every opportunity for the lake. Weak or not, I'll be making cocktails while the purists are rowing their asses off against the afternoon wind.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*cat*

moters are for boats,oars for rafts, this is a raft trip right, scout all the big drops,


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

northfwestg said:


> moters are for boats,oars for rafts, this is a raft trip right, scout all the big drops,


" scout all the big drops". Why?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

calendar16 said:


> Randaddy,
> 
> I hope to be as strong as you some day...I met you once since I bought your mini-me frame and you are all muscle...I strive to be like you someday at least in regards to doing the Green all the way through to lake Mead!
> 
> Back to the gym I go...


Keep training, you'll be there one day. I hope you're having fun with that Mini Me. I'm thinking about getting a Puma to row this summer.

By the way, using a motor is far from Leave No Trace, which is what I strive for while I'm on the river. We all make impact, we all burn gas with cars, etc. but the Grand Canyon is downstream and I WILL NOT put gasoline into the Colorado River. Those that do it for convenience and leisure are weak. It would be one thing if the lake was full, but there is current all the way. There are also several good camp sites. Maybe the trip will take six days instead of five and people won't make it back to work on time, OH NO! If you're using a motor of the Colorado River so you can make it to work on time you're not a boater anyway!

I stand by my comment. Using motors in Cat is weak.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

This was just posted in another thread on the buzz.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah it is totally going to be just like that in July.... Randall how do I get to be as bad ass as you? From my understanding your pre-rowing out of Cat workout consists on bluegrass fiddling and biking to the bars. You may be a purist my friend but I am a realist.... Literally one of the worst nights of my whole life and I was lit up.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Why does everyone think it's about muscle? Sure, I have huge muscles and look amazing in a bathing suit, but that's not what this is about. It's about motors and how nasty they are. 

Jen, you are the most real realist I know. I hope your nightmares about upper Glen Canyon go away soon. You are a bad ass by the way. If I were casting a sequel to the Walker Texas Ranger series I wouldn't hire you to replace Chuck Norris, but only because you're the obvious choice. I hope we get to float some this summer. 

As for the rest of you motor boatin' sons o' bitches, I'm leaving next week to row an 18 foot boat from Lee's Ferry to Pearce. I'd ask you to come along, but IT'S NON-MOTOR SEASON!


----------

